# French Carriage Clock - Help Please



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello this bright morning - in London anyway. I am in need of help please.

My son purchased a clock some years ago from a local clockmaker. He understood the clock to be early 20th century and French. It ran well for a few years then stopped. The local clockmaker had by then retired and moved away. Because of my interest in watches and clocks I've thake the clock and would now like to ask whether anyone in North London could recommend a trusty clock repairere to whom I could take the clock for examination and repair. Any help given would be greatly appreciated. Piccies below. Thanks in advance


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

There is something about Carriage Clocks I love; the cleanness of the design, the simplicity of the movement and the fact you can see the 'works' in all its glory. I keep leaving absentee bids at auctions to get my first one and I keep missing out by a bid or 2. Two went that way last week, both for Â£90 which were a bid above mine and neither were as clean as the one above. I have another local auction next month with a selection of them so fingers are crossed.

Good luck with your quest for a repairer Actaurus, it deserves to be returned to working condition.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Here is a link to the British Horogical Institute showing recommended repairers in LondonMy link


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry My link did not work try this.

http://www.bhi.co.uk/repairer.html


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Seismic one for the new link. Looked this morning and a few possibilities. :thumbup: Colin


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Have you had a quote for the cost of repair yet?


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

HI, I dont know what part of north London you are from, but there is a clock and watch shop on Holloway road almost opposite the petrol station, on the left comeing from Highbury corner it is painted yellow if that helps, and is normally open in the afternoons, may be worth a visit as you get to talk to the person who does the repairs.

Cheers, John


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Steve Yes I have had a quote from a forum member but he is quite a long way from where I live and I would like to take the clock and discuss it with the person who would service/repair it. I am near Harrow. Thanks for your interest Colin


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks John for that info about the shop in the Holloway Road. If I cannot find anyone nearer Harrow I will possibly pop in there. Colin


----------

